
Soros: General Theory of Reflexivity (2009) - Anon84
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/0ca06172-bfe9-11de-aed2-00144feab49a.html#axzz2KF8USa1z
======
SatvikBeri
You can find the rest of the lectures here:
<http://www.ft.com/intl/indepth/soros-lectures>

~~~
srbloom
Unfortunately it seems the lectures have been taken down.

~~~
zby
The transcripts are still there.

------
tunesmith
2: [http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/dbc0e0c6-bfe9-11de-
aed2-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/dbc0e0c6-bfe9-11de-
aed2-00144feab49a.html#axzz2KKjKwq14)

3: [http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/5714b216-bfea-11de-
aed2-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/5714b216-bfea-11de-
aed2-00144feab49a.html#axzz2KKjKwq14)

4: [http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/d55926e8-bfea-11de-
aed2-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/d55926e8-bfea-11de-
aed2-00144feab49a.html#axzz2KKjKwq14)

Can't find a transcript for 5.

~~~
sturadnidge
5: [http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/2ee0b622-bfeb-11de-
aed2-00144feab4...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/2ee0b622-bfeb-11de-
aed2-00144feab49a.html)

------
wahsd
Interesting he left out capitalism in his list of ideology -isms in spite of
its imposition, maintenance, and exploitation by force and violence that is
simply more covert and pernicious. Once we are on the way to understanding
that violence is not only the clobbering someone over the head, but also the
institution and system in place that advantages one over another, then we will
be getting somewhere.

~~~
newbie12
Proper capitalism doesn't involve violence-- all market actors are
participating out of free will. The government should be a referee to keep the
playing field level, but usually the government is busy transferring resources
from the general public to insider friends and groups.

~~~
mikeash
How is the government going to referee without at least the threat of
violence?

~~~
adventured
Obviously the government always carries with it the potential for violence -
to properly only be used in response to a crime.

Otherwise the parent is correct. Capitalism requires the removal of violence
(as in it's illegal and punished by a judicial system) from the marketplace,
and requires that the government act as the final arbiter of disputes (etc)
with a monopoly on force when it comes to the enforcement of laws.

In Capitalism if transactions aren't voluntary (ie without compulsion by
force), then what you have is not Capitalism. Some people take to adding
terms, like free market Capitalism, or Crony Capitalism, but that's
ridiculous.

------
fzzzy
In video form <http://youtu.be/oCaCrWzFPYY>

------
tocomment
What's the actionable investment advice here? I couldn't seem to figure it
out.

~~~
scrumper
You're asking for actionable specifics from an abstract discussion of
philosophy. To take it back into our domain, it's a bit like reading an
article on design patterns and saying, "Yes but can I have teh codez?"

(Or, to be flippant, the advice might be 'persuade George Soros to take you as
a client.)

------
gadders
I think Soros is kind of glossing over his wartime history a bit there.

~~~
helmut_hed
Can you elaborate?

------
001sky
October 26, 2009

~~~
riazrizvi
Under the principle of fallibility, OP is posting this because some of us
might not have read it already. I had not.

~~~
sturadnidge
You, me and many more - it's currently ranked #3 on the 'most popular now'
articles on ft.com!

